# Emotional work to heal a dermoid cyst



## luv2dance (Feb 26, 2009)

Has anyone treated their dermoid cyst besides surgery? I have a 5 cm dermoid cyst on my left ovary found when I went in for a ultrasound to find the heartbeat of my 2nd child (there was not a heartbeat and I had a natural miscarriage that very night) three ultrasounds and one x-ray later my OBGYN is recommending surgery of my ovary. I want to live my life with the belief that our bodies can be healed without medical intervention, although very necessary in some cases, just not sure if so in my case. Anyone treat their dermoid cyst an alternative way-acupuncture, Chinese medicine, emotional work, dietary changes, supplements? I don't want to have surgery but I also want to have another child soon. So part of me thinks I should go ahead and have it removed and the other part of me feels that I should look into the deeper reason it exists in the first place. I believe when we develop physical conditions in our body, its the bodies way of saying pay attention to something bigger in life and fix it and the body can be fixed. I just am looking for confirmation in other's experiences since I have never really gone through anything like this before.

Thanks

April


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

My dermoid cyst was filled with hair, fat and a bone fragment. It was impossible to heal or treat in any other way. Unforutnately, I lost my ovary and tube due to torsion.

This really isn't something one can heal with "emotional work." Surgery is needed... sorry


----------



## luv2dance (Feb 26, 2009)

How can you say that with such sureness? Have you done this work and with no results or you just don't believe that our bodies remember events/trauma's/feelings/emotions on a cellular level? I am looking for anyone that believes in this route to comment on their experience, not to be convinced it's not possible. Thanks for your time.


----------



## redbrier (Jan 2, 2012)

April,

I could have written this myself. I am 'meant' to be going in for surgery this Friday, both for dermoid cyst removal and a D&C which they bullied me into on the basis that they would only operate quickly on the cyst if I agreed to both surgeries. After a lot of soul searching, I have decided I can do this on my own, and will tell them so tomorrow. I don't expect them to agree! I have talked to a friend who is a healer, and is encouraging me to do this myself. So far I have gone through books such as Louise Hay's heal your life, and printed off lots of other information online regarding the emotional causes of cysts and miscarriages. I can see exactly where I have created these thought patterns, and have started to work on healing these issues. I've also searched for herbs which help dissolve dermoid cysts (yes, it seems it CAN be done, solid matter and all). A mixture of chickweed, motherwort and cronewort are recommended, though I'm still researching this. You're very welcome to send me a personal message. I found your message this morning searching for ways to treat dermoid cysts myself, I'm so glad I'm not the only one out there trying to do this (Not that I wish this on anyone else!).

Rosi


----------



## Dia (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, you ladies make my heart happy. It takes courage to do the work to heal yourself.

Not everyone will agree with me, but all illness stems from a metaphysical / emotional component. You can definetly heal your cysts. You are absolutely correct, OP, that your actual physical cells store emotions, traumas, etc.

LISTEN to you intution - it is never wrong and so often we are taught to ignore it. If you don't feel right about the surgery, DON'T do it.

Doctors are wrong all the time, shockingly so.

I don't have personal experience with this specific issue, but here is what I would do - I'd combine acupuncture and dietary changes, in addition to to some inner work to find out why your body created the cysts. Acupunture is a powerful way to regulate any hormonal imbalances, and can work quickly, I have found. I would not consume any foods that have high levels of hormones - Dairy, meat, probably tap water (depending on where you live of course). Emotionally, I would look at issues around creativity or creation. I strongly suggest reading any of the work of Louise Hay. Kooky as this sounds I would ask myself why my body created the cysts and then listen to what response I recieve.

I would not have surgery unless there was an emergent reason to. Your body will make the cysts again until you correct what is causing them.

I wish you healing!!


----------



## WildKingdom (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dia*
> 
> Well, you ladies make my heart happy. It takes courage to do the work to heal yourself.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, an emergent reason for surgery in the case of a dermoid cyst is ovarian torsion, which leads to a removal of the entire ovary and concurrent decrease in fertility.

That being said, I really have some issues with your post. This idea that illness stems from emotional issues...it has a real "blame the victim" flavor to me. I hate the idea that people need to feel that they are somehow responsible for their illness, and if they don't get better it's their fault.

I'm a physician. I have taken care of lovely, beautiful people who have died of horrible diseases. I have taken care of people who are, for lack of a nicer term, the scum of the earth and who are the picture of health.

It really sucks, but often health, or lack thereof, is nothing put a crap shoot. People don't usually do anything to cause their cancer, or their dermoid cyst, or their autism, or infertility, or whatever. It's life. It's often not fair.


----------



## Dia (Nov 23, 2006)

I want to clarify that I did not mean people cause their own illness. You're right, that has a blame the victim feel.

I worried that what I said might come across that way. So thank you for thougtfully challenging that.


----------



## WildKingdom (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dia*
> 
> I want to clarify that I did not mean people cause their own illness. You're right, that has a blame the victim feel.
> 
> I worried that what I said might come across that way. So thank you for thougtfully challenging that.


Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## ktkim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi all. I removed dermoid cysts from both my ovaries including baby ones that was attached about 2 months ago. I begged my doc to save my ovaries since I never had kids. He did. But he said highly likely it will grow back and I will definitely have to remove my left ovary. Scary enough my dermoids had brain tissue. I honestly believed something was alive and moving around before even going to the doc. I am still spooked after researching dermoids and the fear of it growing back. If there is any herbal remedies out there that may actually work please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## SunshineBA (Aug 26, 2013)

dear ktkim, did you try Blackseed oil?it is very good in treating cysts. I had cysts on my breasts and thyroid. After 6 months of taking blackseed oil (EVERY DAY ONE BIG Spoon), it dissolved - melted cysts virtually.


----------



## k8homepath (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi there,

I have a 10cm dermoid cyst on my left ovary. It was discovered 5 years ago when I passed a random kidney stone, when I had an ultrasound looking for more. There were no other kidney stones but they found the dermoid. It was very scary, I went off the pill immediately and a week later I was pregnant. My pregnancy went full term with no complications and labour went fine with no drugs. She is now 4! They tried to convince me I needed induced at 38 weeks because of the cyst and my age, 37 at the time. I laughed and said no way so they settled for monitoring me weekly. After I had baby I was treated homoeopathically and we managed to stop blood flow through it but it maintained its size and to this day it is still the same size. I am asymptomatic, my periods are normal, the only difference is that I alternate between a 25 and 28 day cycle and I am prone to prolapsing do to lack of exercise and the weight of the cyst. This is easily fixed with Homeopathic Sepia 30c, it just pops back up. I haven't given up on healing it naturally, hence I am here and have found you. Was looking for crystals to sellotape over my cyst area .

I am a homeopath and have a very strong opinion on natural health and mainstream medicine. I had to be very strong when dealing with the specialists ( I got rid of one!) and my family as they were all insisting I have it surgically removed. I stood my ground, had all the tests done, had an MRI and it is a benign dermoid so thought well, bugger you lot! Its staying in there till I'm good and ready. If you got pregnant then you can again and have a normal pregnancy and labour, don't let them put the fear into you. I would investigate further as to why you miscarried, it may have nothing to do with your cyst.

Love and light to you xx


----------



## nikolle (Jan 25, 2014)

I am searching for an alternative to surgical removal of a 7 cm dermoid cyst and my ovary. Can anyone give me any info or point me in the right direction?

Thank you,
Nikolle


----------



## k8homepath (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Nikolle,

Find yourself a homeopath, I have not managed to dissolve mine, it's been 5yrs since I discovered it and it has caused me no problems at all. Though I have a tendency to prolapse due to the weight of it. Homeopathic Sepia fixes this. It is 10cm in diameter. I took homeopathic Thuja and it stopped the blood supply to it. I'm not much help sorry. xx


----------



## DanceWithTheStorm (Sep 6, 2014)

*Dermoid cyst in 4yr old girl*

Hi Everyone,

I see this was posted in 2006, but if anyone still has the account and receives a notifications for this feed then I'd be grateful to hear from you. how successful were you with your natural methods? What did it take? I have a four year old niece who has one of these cysts on her head and, have been told it's growing into the brain, so needs major surgery. I believe in healing our bodies through mind and natural methods too, but wonder if anyone has any experience of helping children to do this. Even sharing your own paths of healing would be a great help. If I get any reply to this I'll also be willing to talk to you via personal emails.

Many thanks for your time.


----------



## Jrenner82 (Jul 1, 2016)

*Any success?*



luv2dance said:


> Has anyone treated their dermoid cyst besides surgery? I have a 5 cm dermoid cyst on my left ovary found when I went in for a ultrasound to find the heartbeat of my 2nd child (there was not a heartbeat and I had a natural miscarriage that very night) three ultrasounds and one x-ray later my OBGYN is recommending surgery of my ovary. I want to live my life with the belief that our bodies can be healed without medical intervention, although very necessary in some cases, just not sure if so in my case. Anyone treat their dermoid cyst an alternative way-acupuncture, Chinese medicine, emotional work, dietary changes, supplements? I don't want to have surgery but I also want to have another child soon. So part of me thinks I should go ahead and have it removed and the other part of me feels that I should look into the deeper reason it exists in the first place. I believe when we develop physical conditions in our body, its the bodies way of saying pay attention to something bigger in life and fix it and the body can be fixed. I just am looking for confirmation in other's experiences since I have never really gone through anything like this before.
> Thanks
> April


Hi there,

Did you have any success removing your cyst, or treating it, without surgery? How are you doing now? I would appreciate your reply as I have a dermoid cyst and am seeking answers. I want to seek out peoples' personal experience. Thank you for your time, this info will be valuable to me.


----------



## Jrenner82 (Jul 1, 2016)

*How is it going?*



redbrier said:


> April,
> I could have written this myself. I am 'meant' to be going in for surgery this Friday, both for dermoid cyst removal and a D&C which they bullied me into on the basis that they would only operate quickly on the cyst if I agreed to both surgeries. After a lot of soul searching, I have decided I can do this on my own, and will tell them so tomorrow. I don't expect them to agree! I have talked to a friend who is a healer, and is encouraging me to do this myself. So far I have gone through books such as Louise Hay's heal your life, and printed off lots of other information online regarding the emotional causes of cysts and miscarriages. I can see exactly where I have created these thought patterns, and have started to work on healing these issues. I've also searched for herbs which help dissolve dermoid cysts (yes, it seems it CAN be done, solid matter and all). A mixture of chickweed, motherwort and cronewort are recommended, though I'm still researching this. You're very welcome to send me a personal message. I found your message this morning searching for ways to treat dermoid cysts myself, I'm so glad I'm not the only one out there trying to do this (Not that I wish this on anyone else!).
> Rosi


Hi there,

Did you have any success removing your cyst, or treating it, without surgery? How are you doing now? I would appreciate your reply as I have a dermoid cyst and am seeking answers. I want to seek out peoples' personal experience. Thank you for your time, this info will be valuable to me.


----------



## Jrenner82 (Jul 1, 2016)

*Anything?*



DanceWithTheStorm said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I see this was posted in 2006, but if anyone still has the account and receives a notifications for this feed then I'd be grateful to hear from you. how successful were you with your natural methods? What did it take? I have a four year old niece who has one of these cysts on her head and, have been told it's growing into the brain, so needs major surgery. I believe in healing our bodies through mind and natural methods too, but wonder if anyone has any experience of helping children to do this. Even sharing your own paths of healing would be a great help. If I get any reply to this I'll also be willing to talk to you via personal emails.
> 
> Many thanks for your time.


Did you find anything out? I am seeking info on how to naturally defeat the dermoid cyst. Supplements, diet, enzymes? What kind of success/ have you had? Thanks, and God bless.


----------



## Jrenner82 (Jul 1, 2016)

*Questions*



k8homepath said:


> Hi Nikolle,
> Find yourself a homeopath, I have not managed to dissolve mine, it's been 5yrs since I discovered it and it has caused me no problems at all. Though I have a tendency to prolapse due to the weight of it. Homeopathic Sepia fixes this. It is 10cm in diameter. I took homeopathic Thuja and it stopped the blood supply to it. I'm not much help sorry. xx


Thanks for your post. I have been looking up Thuja. What indication did you have that told you bloodflow was successfully stopped to the cyst? Not debating with you, just interested and seeking information. I have a 6cm cyst, but am pregnant. It seems the thuja could cause possible miscarriage, so I'll have to wait on this option. Since your post, what have you found out? Any supplements, successes, experiences you could share? I would be grateful. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jrenner82 (Jul 1, 2016)

*Info seeking*



SunshineBA said:


> dear ktkim, did you try Blackseed oil?it is very good in treating cysts. I had cysts on my breasts and thyroid. After 6 months of taking blackseed oil (EVERY DAY ONE BIG Spoon), it dissolved - melted cysts virtually.


Since the time of your post, have you any new information you could share about naturally treating a dermoid cyst? I have a 6cm cyst on my ovary. Where did you get your info on blackseed oil, and what caused you to be sure the blackseed oil was the factor that dissolved your cysts? Do you have any resources or additional successes or supplements that you would share with me? Thanks for your time. I am just starting to seek out for info, and these forums seem like a good place to start. God bless.


----------



## Jrenner82 (Jul 1, 2016)

*Any info?*



WildKingdom said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dia*
> 
> Well, you ladies make my heart happy. It takes courage to do the work to heal yourself.
> 
> ...


I see you mentioned you are a physician. You seem to have compassion for the people you have treated. I understand in some cases (maybe most) surgery is the way to go. I am personally very uncomfortable with this for myself (I have a 6cm cyst) and am looking for alternatives before I look into surgery. Being a doctor, what can you offer me in the way of advice, info, experience, or resources regarding any possible alternatives to surgery in the case of a dermoid ovarian cyst? Have you seen or been made aware of a *real live* case of stopping blood flow to a cyst, dissolving a cyst, shrinking a cyst, or successfully treating a cyst in any way without surgery? I am grateful for your time.

It bothers me that so many speak of "asking self what the cause is, and trusting self to provide an answer", or that ignore the advice of a physician blindly without any alternative route to the cyst's removal lined up to replace the advice of a physician. To burn bridges, trust self, blatantly ignore advice in a closed minded way is foolish. God is the only one who heals, whether he uses a doctor, supplements, or surgery. When we acknowledge that, based on my experience, He does a pretty good job at directing our paths.

So my advice to the ladies of this forum would be "do not underestimate prayer! God gives wisdom and to fail to seek it is a huge loss."

Thanks for all the posts in the forum. It's been helpful and I've gotten good notes out of the posts.


----------

